# conquer online login prob



## aishwani1129 (Sep 10, 2007)

the login interface for CO wont let me login it when i try to press the boxes to enter the text it doesnt respond i cant type anything everything is normal except for that can someone please help me


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

have you tried reinstalling the game yet?sometimes it seems to simple,but can fix many problems.


----------



## Sweeb (Oct 4, 2008)

pharoah said:


> have you tried reinstalling the game yet?sometimes it seems to simple,but can fix many problems.


Tryed that already now it bring me about 1/4 thru the login phase then tells me that i entered the wrong password but i didnt its too simple to be wrong plz help me


----------

